
Musical Fractal - KennyCason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq0z-sxjNlo
======
KennyCason
This is not about mapping a fractal to a sound which is what I see more often
discussed. Instead this video is about zooming into a piece of music and
finding self-similarity as you zoom in.

